# ¿Alguien sabe cuánto paga Mercadona por metro cuadrado de local?



## Jdnec_wow (29 Sep 2013)

Me preguntaba si sabéis cuánto paga un Mercadona por cada metro cuadrado de su local al mes en concepto de renta (alquiler)

Es que estamos viendo un local cerca de un mercadona que hace un año no costaba ni 3 euros el metro cuadrado, y ahora vale 8 euros el metro cuadrado por el simple hecho de que el mercadona esté al lado

Cabe decir que el local del Mercadona y el que estamos viendo están en un mismo edificio y pertenecen a un mismo propietario.

Es que es acojonante que el Mercadona tenga ventajas a la hora de pagar rentas y el pequeño empresario parte con todas las desventajas nada más empezar.


----------



## fosforito (29 Sep 2013)

Pues te jodes, el día que seas un empresario serio y fiable como Mercadona tendrás esas ventajas.


----------



## butricio (29 Sep 2013)

El que me han puesto aquí al lado es en propiedad,o mediante empresas intermediarias.

Solo se que al fulano de la finca (varios hermanos),les han soltado 2 o 3 melones.Otros vividores que no han rascado bola en toda la vida y han vendido milagrosamente el patrimonio heredado para terminar sus días rascándose los huevos.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (29 Sep 2013)

Tengo entendido que los locales de mercadona los tiene todos en propiedad, no alquila.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (29 Sep 2013)

burbujaja el tartaja dijo:


> Tengo entendido que los locales de mercadona los tiene todos en propiedad, no alquila.



Te equivocas, no todos pero sí la mayoría, algunos que están dentro de centros comerciales no están en propiedad, los locales pertenecen a la empresa constructora


----------



## neofiz (29 Sep 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Te equivocas, no todos pero sí la mayoría, algunos que están dentro de centros comerciales no están en propiedad, los locales pertenecen a la empresa constructora



Pero en los centros comerciales son el gancho, si no les ponen un precio económico a ellos la gente no circularía por los centros comerciales y no podrían cobrar mucho al resto porque sin gente el precio baja.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (29 Sep 2013)

burbujaja el tartaja dijo:


> Tengo entendido que los locales de mercadona los tiene todos en propiedad, no alquila.



De primera mano te puedo decir que tiene locales alquilados, pero últimamente parecen haber cambiado de política, y si les surge la oportunidad los compran.

También te puedo decir de primera mano que conozco un local de 160m repartidos en dos plantas, pegado a un mercadona grande, y se quiere alquilar 3.000€. Me parece una sobrada y no creo que lo alquilen por esa cantidad pero es lo que se pide.


----------



## César Borgia (29 Sep 2013)

Hombre, pagará según zonas. 

Mercadona tiene ventajas porque es una empresa solvente y su negocio funciona, lo cual quiere decir que es un alquiler a largo plazo ,se cobra puntualmente todos los meses y genera negocio alrededor por el tráfico de personas que implica . 

A el mundo de los negocios se viene llorado de casa.


----------



## Lopedeberga (29 Sep 2013)

Una cosa es que pidan una cantidad, y otra que venga alguien y se los dé. Cuando pase el tiempo y no vaya ni dios, ya se espabilarán.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (30 Sep 2013)

Al comprar en propiedad también la han cagado en algunos super (ubicación no tan buena como creían), no les salen las cuentas y están intentando reflotarlos.


----------



## BILU (30 Sep 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Me preguntaba si sabéis cuánto paga un Mercadona por cada metro cuadrado de su local al mes en concepto de renta (alquiler)
> 
> Es que estamos viendo un local cerca de un mercadona que hace un año no costaba ni 3 euros el metro cuadrado, y ahora vale 8 euros el metro cuadrado por el simple hecho de que el mercadona esté al lado
> 
> ...



"por el simple hecho de que el mercadona esté al lado" que dice usted, el flujo de gente que pasa por delante del local que les interesa se habrá incrementado un 2000 o un 3000 %, así que pasar de 3 a 8 euros el metro no parece ninguna barbaridad. Un local de 100 metros pegado a un mercadona 800 euros no está mal.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (30 Sep 2013)

BILU dijo:


> "por el simple hecho de que el mercadona esté al lado" que dice usted, el flujo de gente que pasa por delante del local que les interesa se habrá incrementado un 2000 o un 3000 %, así que pasar de 3 a 8 euros el metro no parece ninguna barbaridad. Un local de 100 metros pegado a un mercadona 800 euros no está mal.



Pero cuando son 3000 metros y que pidan 24000 euros, ¿la cosa cambia no?


----------



## Anu (1 Oct 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pero cuando son 3000 metros y que pidan 24000 euros, ¿la cosa cambia no?




¿Que tipo de negocio quieres montar? 3.000 metros son muchos metros...

Si no es de atencion al publico (con ese tamaño seguro que no) te convendria mas alquilar una nave


----------



## wraf75 (26 Sep 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Me preguntaba si sabéis cuánto paga un Mercadona por cada metro cuadrado de su local al mes en concepto de renta (alquiler)
> 
> Es que estamos viendo un local cerca de un mercadona que hace un año no costaba ni 3 euros el metro cuadrado, y ahora vale 8 euros el metro cuadrado por el simple hecho de que el mercadona esté al lado
> 
> ...



Si quieres ver lo que paga un mercadona por ejemplo mira esto Iberoreit inversión en locales en rentabilidad 
Pero vamos que paga más que bien el metro. Tus vecinos que consiguieron vender también se habrán solucionado algunos agujeros :


----------

